# Who has a GoPro?



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Who has one of these cameras? I know primetime does. Does it take pictures also? Or just video? Or still pictures? Just wondering cause on their website it doesn't say, at least I didn't see it.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one. It will take single photo's, 3 photo's, timed photo's and HD video with sound. 5MP semi fisheye lens, and you would want to buy the LCD screen as well if you buy the camera. I've taken a few picture's with it as well as some video's just to familiarize myself with the operations. Since I bought it I haven't had the time to mount it on the Brute and make a ride yet.Hopefully I will bet the chance next time home.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Been eye balling one also. appear to be durable and easy to use from what i see.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah seems easy to use, I'm getting the helmet hero think it's called, has the strap to put on your head while riding, I like it cause its water proof


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I want one for my RZR. I generally take a lot of photos when we ride but videos would be even better.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah video would be so much better, I never take pictures cause I don't have a camera. I showed my mom and she was thinking same thing I was lol I didn't even tell her about Christmas and she brought it up haha. But in glad it takes pictures also I thought it was only video.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a little info, all of these HD cameras take like 30 HD pictures per second called frames to make the video. Most editing software has the ability to move through a frame at a time and export any frame to a .jpg file. So in essence, you are taking millions of pictures...and any one you can export to a photo.

Are they as good as a real photo?....not always...but you have them at least.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Just a little info, all of these HD cameras take like 30 HD pictures per second called frames to make the video. Most editing software has the ability to move through a frame at a time and export any frame to a .jpg file. So in essence, you are taking millions of pictures...and any one you can export to a photo.
> 
> Are they as good as a real photo?....not always...but you have them at least.


 
oh i didnt know that at all.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> oh i didnt know that at all.


Yep. For example, these two "Snapshots" were taken from the video at the bottom. And my camera is just 720hd. The 1080i are a lot better.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

They look really good I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

they work awesome, and are REALLY durable. alot of guys i use to race with use the gopro's. xc racing=mud,water,crashes, and alot of hits(tree branches).
you just do not have the ability to zoom, unless they have updated them recently.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought they did. That sucks, zoom would be good when not riding and just filming around.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope...no zoom on helmet cams...yet...that i know of.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Zoom is good, but I never really use it on my phone.


----------



## CanadianMudNeck (May 29, 2011)

Got one as a gift from my girlfriend lucky me....Awesome for quading has many modes video, single shot, triple shot, pics set on timers(every 5, 10 sec etc.)Excellent video when riding must have built in balancer or something pic never shakes or bounces around...even on rough rides.....Can use up to 32G cards. I use it fishing as well just mounted on my head screwed right into my skull lol.....Had some funny looks when fly fishing in Alberta a while back..They do have a separate harness for wearing on you head......Great camera. Recommend it.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one of these, also have a pair of goggles with camera in them made by liquid image, highly suggest these very cool good for vids and pics, goggles use a fish eye lense but still turns out pretty good. Haven't tried the gopro yet, going to mount it on back rack to record what happens, missed alot of good action behind me so thought would be good idea. Anyways I highly suggest the liquid image goggles, very easy to use and always recording what your looking at, they do have a 1080 version comming out soon if they haven't already.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Chris, I totally love mine. And you will be supported by a great company. I emailed them 2 weeks ago, I was trying to find some mounting base options that they didnt sell but came within the box. I asked them about maybe purchasing the little black base gimmicks, they replied to my email within 24hrs and asked for my address and mailed me 2 of these bases for FREE!! Unheard of nowadays, ya know..

DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah for sure im going to get it, if i have money before christmas then im getting it lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

These guys do.
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/stunts/BASE_Jumping_From_an_Elevator/


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What program you guys use to make the videos?


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

LovN the GoPro...I am running CyberLink PowerDirector v7...real easy to use. Think I got it from Best Buy under $100 or there website you can download it.

should be the link to their page for version 10...also there is a 30 day free trial if that helps...

http://www.cyberlink.com/products/p..._2_powerdirector&utm_campaign=CL_Homepage&r=1


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

speedman said:


> What program you guys use to make the videos?


iMovie on my Mac. Awesome video editing software.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I just saw the gopro got a new camera out now hd 2. It's 300 and the other gopro is a lot cheaper now. I want the new one you can take pictures and everything.


----------

